
Will Mobile Social Networks Be Thrown for a Loopt? - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=49081&Itemid=28&limit=&limitstart=&mosmsg=Thanks%20For%20Your%20Vote!
======
edibiase
When I arrived at the URL, I got a JavaScript alert thanking me for rating the
article (presumably as "best," which is what the radio button was set at). I'm
not sure if any vote actually got recorded, but it would be totally bogus if
one did, since I certainly didn't choose to rate anything.

